# 48 Games to look forward to in 08



## Cayal (Dec 6, 2007)

The 48 Best Games of 2008 Feature on GamePro.com

Can't wait for Silent Hill 5 and Star Wars: Force Unleashed, Final Fantasy XIII (which is exclusive), Deep Space looks freaky, Killzone 2 looks amazing - you know Sony is going all out on this game, MGS4.

 From what I have read late 2008 for Resident Evil 5 is a stretch.


----------



## Pravuil (Dec 6, 2007)

Jericho here. That game looks like a quaint-essential military based horror survival.


----------



## Lenny (Dec 6, 2007)

Nice list.

I'm loving the final four, particularly.

It's going to be one hell of an expensive year!!


----------



## Fake Vencar (Dec 6, 2007)

Ah, good old Indiana Jones eh. The best games in existence!


----------



## Overread (Dec 6, 2007)

had a looksy through the listy and noticed there were no handheld games in it 
well from that list:
Unreal Tournament 3 - already out 
Final Fantasy XIII
StarCraft II - should be no.1
Spore - might never be seen

On the handheld front it looks to be a good year for DS fans:
FF Tactics DS
Advanced wars 
Fire Emblem


----------



## Fake Vencar (Dec 6, 2007)

Ah, but Unreal Tournament 3 is only out on PC at the moment. That is why it is up there. Its still twice the game Halo 3 will ever be


----------



## Lenny (Dec 6, 2007)

Overread said:


> had a looksy through the listy and noticed there were no handheld games in it


 
Incorrect.

#23 - *Secret Agent Clank*, PSP.
#20 - *God of War: Chains of Olympus*, PSP

There you go. A full two!


----------



## Cayal (Dec 7, 2007)

Fake Vencar said:


> Ah, but Unreal Tournament 3 is only out on PC at the moment. That is why it is up there. Its still twice the game Halo 3 will ever be




Tetris is twice the game Halo will ever be.


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Dec 7, 2007)

The only one that really interests me on that list is Fallout 3...


----------



## Thadlerian (Dec 7, 2007)

I tought that list looked like 30 identical games; some big weapon pointing from the player's viewpoint. I'm exited about Spore and Starcraft II, though.


----------



## Lenny (Dec 7, 2007)

You're not the only one - there are a lot of FPS and general shoot-em-up's on the list.

Seems to be the current trend. But I'm not complaining. They can be very fun, especially if they're done differently.


----------



## Aleksei (Dec 7, 2007)

Looking forward to Starcraft 2, Spore and Fallout 3 (Hoping that it will be as good as Fallout 2, but I have my doubts. ) Tekken 6 might be some good multiplayer fun as well.


----------



## Joel007 (Dec 7, 2007)

Starcraft 2 woohoo!
And Brawl is my #1 awaited game, the reason I even bought a Wii 

The force unleashed looks interesting, I've always had a soft spot for star warsy stuff. Unreal 3 looks awesome too!


----------



## Daidman (Dec 13, 2007)

StarCraft 2 for me


----------



## Ice fyre (Dec 13, 2007)

Starcraft II I have high hopes for, I've seen screen shots and heard a comentary on it from u-tube. Looking good so far, I really dont get the recent trend in FPS I just dont play many of em, just get a bit frustrated. 

Tetris is the best game ever written in my view!


----------

